# Future Death



## Darin (Feb 12, 2006)

I am putting this one here, because this guy has to be the next guy in this section. The guy is completely off his rocker.

http://www.umor.onru.ru/umor/open/1951/

Was on one of the Russian sites I frequent.


----------



## skwerl (Feb 12, 2006)

Sooooo, since when do you speak Russian Darin?  


:monkey:


----------



## Darin (Feb 12, 2006)

I speak in many different tongues.:jawdrop: 

I was thinking how the hell did I get on here. But I had to post this. Made a joke had the guys around thinking it would take 3 posts. That was the over under, but I was wrong.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 12, 2006)

If the man falls to his death one day, a part of the world will call him a nut-case who met the only end he was fated. The rest of the world will know he lived a life worth living. For him to stop climbing and "live a safe life" would be the same as death.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah but not from freshly fallen Frenchmen.

Tried to PM you too but your inbox is full [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Feb 12, 2006)

The climber is married with 3 kids.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Robert


----------



## Gearhead1 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Russian websites?*

Have you been clicking on those "Russian women want to meet you" ads?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 13, 2006)

Darin said:


> I am putting this one here, because this guy has to be the next guy in this section. The guy is completely off his rocker.
> 
> http://www.umor.onru.ru/umor/open/1951/
> 
> Was on one of the Russian sites I frequent.



Thanks for the link. I spent 21 years in AF as a RU linguist. Dropped it after I retired. Will be digging into it later. I find I can still read the stuff (sorta).

Harry K


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 13, 2006)

sedanman said:


> If the man falls to his death one day, a part of the world will call him a nut-case who met the only end he was fated. The rest of the world will know he lived a life worth living. For him to stop climbing and "live a safe life" would be the same as death.




And some will point out that this selfish ass caused many headaches and lost time & money to countless people as he indulged his selfish desire to climb other people's buildings when he felt like it, without any regard to the trouble and expense he was causing other people.

He isn't living a life worth living. He's just selfish and immature.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like someone missed his nap! What expense? Paying a few cops to watch him climb so they can arrest him when he gets to the top? They were paying these cops anyway, and no I don't think anyone got away with anything that they otherwise would not have had the cops been doing something else. This guy has skills and surely a desire to live a long life. How much does it cost to talk jumpers down from bridges and buildings and then send them to the looney bin and spend fortunes on convincing them that life is worth living. If he were fall and even land on someone the most this would cause is a few casualties and a run on dry cleaning. Ted Kennedy has killed more people than this climber and I don't hear you calling for his head. I'm glad I live in a world where people like this exist, your safe, sanitary, world saddens me.


----------



## Darin (Feb 13, 2006)

EWWW, I didn't know we would bring that libral liar into this thread. All I was getting at when I posted this.......is this guy is freaking crazy.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 13, 2006)

sedanman said:


> Sounds like someone missed his nap!




I'm out of patience with spoiled children in adult bodies.




sedanman said:


> What expense? Paying a few cops to watch him climb so they can arrest him when he gets to the top? They were paying these cops anyway, and no I don't think anyone got away with anything that they otherwise would not have had the cops been doing something else.



Cops. Fire equipment. Paramedics. Fuel. Traffic diversion. Interupption of other people's lives so he can have his thrills.




sedanman said:


> This guy has skills and surely a desire to live a long life.



So what? That gives him carte blanch to do as he pleases?




sedanman said:


> How much does it cost to talk jumpers down from bridges and buildings and then send them to the looney bin and spend fortunes on convincing them that life is worth living.




Well, I don't know. Since it's completely irrelevant to this issue, at this moment I don't care.




sedanman said:


> If he were fall and even land on someone the most this would cause is a few casualties and a run on dry cleaning.




Right. And this very real possiblity is okay because "This guy has skills"??  

Well, I'm pretty skilled with a rifle. Can I go over to D.C. and take out a few worthless Congress Critters that I don't like? Hey, it must be okay, because I've got skills! 




sedanman said:


> Ted Kennedy has killed more people than this climber and I don't hear you calling for his head.



Well, since Ted Kennedy has nothing to do with this issue, no, you don't hear me bringing it up here. I'm also not using this thread to call for the death penalty for drunk drivers, elected officials who flagrantly violate their oath of office, or judges who defer to international opinion instead of our Constitution. Why do you suppose that is?


(HINT: Think "not relevant to this topic".)




sedanman said:


> I'm glad I live in a world where people like this exist, your safe, sanitary, world saddens me.




If you think it's okay for this spoiled brat to endanger other's lives because "he's got skills", you are one sick puppy.


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that free climbing is irresponsible....especially if you have a wife and children......maybe selfish is a better word. I also disagree with trespassing just because you can. Climbing a building without permission is trespassing. If you don't obey the laws why should others not shoot him for sport? If breaking laws is ok as long as you enjoy it then shooting law breakers would be ok as long as you enjoy it. 
We have laws for a reason.......some to maintain order and discipline but most are to protect the weak from the strong.

I won't buy the climbing makes me free crap......the guys french.....they love to be ruled!

I can understand his love of climbing but not the desire to become a statistic.

My $.02


----------



## Darin (Feb 13, 2006)

xander9727 said:


> I think that free climbing is irresponsible....especially if you have a wife and children......maybe selfish is a better word. I also disagree with trespassing just because you can. Climbing a building without permission is trespassing. If you don't obey the laws why should others not shoot him for sport? If breaking laws is ok as long as you enjoy it then shooting law breakers would be ok as long as you enjoy it.
> We have laws for a reason.......some to maintain order and discipline but most are to protect the weak from the strong.
> 
> I won't buy the climbing makes me free crap......the guys french.....they love to be ruled!
> ...



Definitely a voice of reason.


----------



## Stumper (Feb 14, 2006)

Perhaps if I were French and as ugly as that guy, I MIGHT engage in foolish climbing exploits. Climbing makes him famous and garners attention for him-there are probably even women who throw themselves at him. He probably thinks that falling to his death is a worthwhile risk since he wouldn't have much of a life without his self aggrandizing foolishness.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 14, 2006)

I used to free or solo climb alot some years back. It doesnt make alot of sense to many people but you dont do it to please other people. 

Rockclimbing by nature is inherently dangerous. When lead climbing and using natural gear (saftey equipment that secure into cracks and other rock forms which the rope is clipped into) your expensive, carefully and trusted gear sometimes wriggles out, pops or generally fails you. To climb lead you need to carry about 5kilos of gear, have a rope drag behind you, spend 50% of your time and about 40% of your energy looking for and puting in the protective gear. You end up climbing to put in gear more than to enjoy the climb.
Unlike treework, you generally dont use the rope to support you, its only there to catch you if you fall. Sometimes bad belaying by your climbing partner causes you to fall. 
I had been climbing for a couple years and seen alot of injuries and had a few near death experiences with climbing partners, when I started doing tiny climbs rope free. I found that I could climb much easier, without a tonne of gear or having to have a good climbing partner, and is was just me and the true exhileration of rock climbing. And I never had falls. I did bigger and harder climbs. I trained hard and kept well within my limits.
I understand that its a selfish thing to do that potentially means a big box or a big expensive rescue. But then look at ocean yacht racers, mountaineers, cross country skiers, kayakers, cavers, enduro racers or our own industry.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 14, 2006)

The responses here are interesting. 

Look at his arrest record. If the authorities thought that he was breaking laws he would have been arrested more.

If he's still married his family must have worked through the meaning of his climbing to satisfy them. There are plenty of people who do other things that threaten their family and marriages and they aren't criticized.

Timber wrote a nice piece on free solo climbing. His sentiments are what I've read about that style before.

If this climber is going to be criticized for his climbing style, which is risky, then why is there so much complaining about the workplace safety in tree work? How much risk is there to the climber when they one-hnad chainsaws? Don't use a second tie in point when using a chainsaw in the tree? How many people cut trees, arbos and loggers, ALONE far away from any rescue? Basic PPE like helmets and safety glasses aren't used by too many arbos...and those folks just shrug it off. There has been plenty of discussions about bad work practices in logging and arbo work that make his climbing style look as safe as a walk in the park.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 14, 2006)

Tom Dunlap said:


> Look at his arrest record. If the authorities thought that he was breaking laws he would have been arrested more.




Not necessarily, Tom. There are politics involved. I read of a few of these cases, and sometimes the building owner just won't press charges. Other times, the local politicos don't want the bad press. If they do press charges and follow through with them, they are the big bad meanies who persecute noble artists who are just expressing themselves!








Exaggeration? No, that's EXACTLY how it plays in the press.


But aside from the lawbreaking, when he does this in an urban setting, he's endangering other people. He does NOT have the right to do that.


Now, if he's out in the boonies, and falls on one of his climbing buddies who is watching him.... Oh, well. Their choice. *shrug*



Tom Dunlap said:


> If he's still married his family must have worked through the meaning of his climbing to satisfy them.



I figure that's HIS business.



Tom Dunlap said:


> If this climber is going to be criticized for his climbing style, which is risky, then why is there so much complaining about the workplace safety in tree work? How much risk is there to the climber when they one-hnad chainsaws? Don't use a second tie in point when using a chainsaw in the tree? How many people cut trees, arbos and loggers, ALONE far away from any rescue? Basic PPE like helmets and safety glasses aren't used by too many arbos...and those folks just shrug it off. There has been plenty of discussions about bad work practices in logging and arbo work that make his climbing style look as safe as a walk in the park.




What dangers people choose to incur for themselves is their business, as far as I'm concerned. Don't want to ride with a helmet? Fine with me, as long as you don't want me to pay for your medical care. Saw with no PPE? Fine with me, as long as you don't want me to pay for your medical care.

Of course, I'll still call you an idiot, but I'll defend your right to be an idiot, as long as you take full responsibilty for the consequences of your choices.


But there IS a big difference in doing dangerous things because you must (you make your living that way, you are maintaining your own property, etc.) as compared to just doing it for kicks.


----------



## darkstar (Feb 14, 2006)

*2 cents*

Arbordudes, Alain Robert freaking free soloed 'seance tenante' in the late 80's The grade on that bad boy is 5.13c or 8a+ if you care for euro grade . Also on tiny edges and about 500 feet high.The building solos are no where near as hard as what he has already free soloed on rock. At the time of his solo of seance the entire climbing world knew that instead of the climb being foolish or a stunt he was truly a visionary climber. 
I think now he just likes the money.Im not gonna judge him right or wrong but the world would be a much more boring place if there were not the occasional genius. Dark


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 14, 2006)

Genius.......was that the word I was looking for?

 

I put this guy in the same catagory as Derek Hersey.

I have no problems with danger but I'd rather have calculated risks.....

Besides he's French.......how brave could he really be?


----------



## notahacker (Feb 14, 2006)

Put a chainsaw on his hip, then tell him to climb.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 14, 2006)

...or hunting with **** Cheney


----------



## spacemule (Feb 15, 2006)

That's awesome. I'm glad to see pictures of someone doing that, as I'd sure as heck never attempt it. :jawdrop:


----------



## spacemule (Feb 15, 2006)

And I would like to know how many of the self-righteous have never enjoyed the thrill of danger. Who here has not let the right foot fall and push to speeds well over the posted limit? The guy has been doing this for years and is still alive. Could it be some are jealous and that's why they ridicule him? After all, what is he doing that's any more dangerous than the average teenage boy does quite regularly?
Have you ever seen a caged bird that is afraid to leave the cage when the door is opened?


----------



## Crofter (Feb 15, 2006)

Courting danger and getting away with it is a great "rush". More for some than others I think. Adrenalin Junkies! People get it different ways. Risk taking could be gambling money, love affairs, climbing, diving, caving, driving, flying, fighting, or what have you. Same need; different outlets.


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 15, 2006)

Darin said:


> EWWW, I didn't know we would bring that libral liar into this thread.



libral = liberal

Never mind, I figured it out. Duh, me.


----------



## Darin (Feb 15, 2006)

Chris J. said:


> libral = liberal
> 
> Never mind, I figured it out. Duh, me.



Thanks Chris you definitely would no how to spell it. 
BTW-If you look at other posts of mine I spelled it correctly. Guess I am not allowed to spell anything wrong here. Just wait, you better be at least runner up in the spelling B this year! Get a life bud, 99% of people will spell something wrong on here from one time or another. You are no different. I can read through the lines can you Mozart?


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 15, 2006)

spacemule said:


> And I would like to know how many of the self-righteous have never enjoyed the thrill of danger. Who here has not let the right foot fall and push to speeds well over the posted limit? The guy has been doing this for years and is still alive. Could it be some are jealous and that's why they ridicule him? After all, what is he doing that's any more dangerous than the average teenage boy does quite regularly?
> Have you ever seen a caged bird that is afraid to leave the cage when the door is opened?



Mule,
I enjoy danger as much as the next guy. However, there are things worse than death and thrills can be had within the law. I don't think it's a bad idea to climb a structure with permission. Also, how does having a belay line with 5 feet a slack make the climb less challenging? Lets say your half way up and it starts raining or you cut your hand severely on an unexpected metal protrusion? The unexpected slick surface or the loss of use of your hand causes you to fall.......but, you don't die........your a c3 complete.....think Christopher Reeves. Now the taxpayers get to support you and your wife and kids have the burden of your care......why? So you can get YOUR thrills? A family is made of more than one person.....to be part of one you need to think beyond yourself. You can still get your thrill with some fall protection. You have to live to enjoy the thrill.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 15, 2006)

The guy makes his living climbing buildings. It's his profession. 

Are you saying Chris Reed should not have been riding a horse because he became a burden from his accident? Horse-related injuries are extremely common.

About using a belay line--you're missing the point. He could get on an exercise machine in an eleveator and ride the the top while being physically challenged to the same degree--it's not the same. Life would be pretty boring if there weren't people with the spirit of this guy. He seems to get his identity from climbing. Do you wish to modify that?


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 15, 2006)

Mule,
You make very acute observations of how sef centered the guy really is. 

Climbing is important to HIM..........HE likes to do it......Climbing helps to identify what HE is.

Just because you really want to do something doesn't mean you have the right to hurt others.......or disregard their feelings. 

I really want to do a lot of things that are against the law but I don't......not because I fear prison. I don't chose these behaviors because of how it will effect my family and friends, and my moral convictions. 

The point I'm making is that just because it's your desire doesn't make it right.....by that logic murderers and sexual offenders should not be charged and convicted. I'm not implying you condone this I'm using it as an analogy.

The man is reckless and unlawful in his behavior. Tell me how this statement is wrong.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 15, 2006)

xander9727 said:


> The man is reckless and unlawful in his behavior. Tell me how this statement is wrong.


Every man is wreckless and unlawful in at least one sort of behavior. Tell me how this statement is wrong.

Who is the guy endangering?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 15, 2006)

darkstar said:


> Arbordudes, Alain Robert freaking free soloed 'seance tenante' in the late 80's The grade on that bad boy is 5.13c or 8a+ if you care for euro grade . Also on tiny edges and about 500 feet high.The building solos are no where near as hard as what he has already free soloed on rock. At the time of his solo of seance the entire climbing world knew that instead of the climb being foolish or a stunt he was truly a visionary climber.
> I think now he just likes the money.Im not gonna judge him right or wrong but the world would be a much more boring place if there were not the occasional genius. Dark


The rock climbing is harder and more dangerous, yet he climbs buildings. Why? My guess is because he gets attention. The danger isn't enough, he needs his ego stroked too. 
If he's out on a rock in the middle of nowhere, nobody sees him, and nobody cares.
I can't see too much hazard in his falling on a bystander, I bet they keep folks out of his fall zone, once they see what he's up to. And if climbing buildings is easier, maybe it's safer all around than actually rock climbing.
The minor fines he might get for tresspassing or whatever can't be a big deal, hence the repeat offenses.
I do agree with Darin, he's going to fall one of these days.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 15, 2006)

xander9727 said:


> Just because you really want to do something doesn't mean you have the right to hurt others.......or disregard their feelings.
> 
> I really want to do a lot of things that are against the law but I don't......not because I fear prison. I don't chose these behaviors because of how it will effect my family and friends, and my moral convictions.
> 
> ...



That said, how do you feel about following workplace safety regs? Helmets, glasses...do you wear leg protection EVERY time you use a saw on the ground? How about chiming in on wearing spikes to prune trees? That's another hot topic lately. The criticisms of his free solo climbing and buildering are inconsistent with the lax attitude about safety and proper tree care. I'm confused...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 15, 2006)

spacemule said:


> Could it be some are jealous and that's why they ridicule him?




Could it be that armchair psychology is stupid? Could it be that endangering the lives of others so that one can have his selfish thrills is actually deserving of contempt?


(Yeah, it could.)




spacemule said:


> After all, what is he doing that's any more dangerous than the average teenage boy does quite regularly?




Uh, that's supposed to be a justification? 

You _were_ kidding with that, weren't you?


----------



## spacemule (Feb 15, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Could it be that armchair psychology is stupid?


What are you using? 


Who is this man endangering? Why is he any more deserving of contempt than the average person? Are you qualified to judge the life others should live? Do you really think you're less deserving of contempt than this guy? Should stunt men be contemptible? Should ATV'ing, horse riding, skydiving, gymnastics, boxing, etc. etc. be contemptible?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 15, 2006)

spacemule said:


> Who is this man endangering?



150 pounds falling 80 stories on to a busy sidewalk sound dangerous.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 15, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> 150 pounds falling 80 stories on to a busy sidewalk sound dangerous.


When falling 80 gazillion stories, you have control over where you land. Ever watch sky divers?


----------



## rebelman (Feb 15, 2006)

The guy should be doing windfalling or whatever in BC without spikes.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 16, 2006)

spacemule said:


> When falling 80 gazillion stories, you have control over where you land. Ever watch sky divers?


I hadn't thought of that. He could steer to an open spot on the sidewalk. 
Still, the splat would definately get blood on the people nearby the impact point. Think of the damage to folks clothing, shoes, and otherwise just make a big, gross mess!
Do you think he could crack the sidewalk?


----------



## spacemule (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> Do you think he could crack the sidewalk?


Well, if he were Canadian, he'd have a good chance. However, being French, I'll bet his head would just smoosh.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 16, 2006)

Climbing is how he makes money, through sponsorship mainly. Theres no chance of him being allowed to make such climbs so he just does them. He does it for the same reason that we take measured risks every day-he does it because he likes what he does, hes good at it and it makes him money. Hes not really any different from any of us.
Although we often send others to risk there lives to make us money, I doubt whether we can claim the pure moral highground.


----------



## rivahrat (Feb 16, 2006)

the difference between what this guy is doing and all the other sport analogies is generally people will use some sort of safety. helmets. ropes, PFD'd, etc, etc. he is endangering his family. and falling from a building isn't the same as falling from a plane. sure he may be able to move a little bit but is he experienced in base jumping or sky diving? and with the thought in his head that he is about to die do you think he will think about safety after he falls? he didn't think about it before he started.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 16, 2006)

rivahrat said:


> the difference between what this guy is doing and all the other sport analogies is generally people will use some sort of safety. helmets. ropes, PFD'd, etc, etc. he is endangering his family. and falling from a building isn't the same as falling from a plane. sure he may be able to move a little bit but is he experienced in base jumping or sky diving? and with the thought in his head that he is about to die do you think he will think about safety after he falls? he didn't think about it before he started.


He is using safety. How long do you think he had to train to develop the arms for that? He obviously takes it seriously, which is a more effective form of safety than any helmet, rope, etc. With his determination, I would be willing to bet he'd be looking at the ground and aiming. Has anyone ever been hurt by an urban climber falling on them? I think you all are being unrealistic.


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 16, 2006)

Tom Dunlap said:


> That said, how do you feel about following workplace safety regs? Helmets, glasses...do you wear leg protection EVERY time you use a saw on the ground? How about chiming in on wearing spikes to prune trees? That's another hot topic lately. The criticisms of his free solo climbing and buildering are inconsistent with the lax attitude about safety and proper tree care. I'm confused...



I provide myself and my employees with gloves (warm weather, cold weather and leather for thorns), safety glasses (clear and tinted), steel toe logging boots for ground guys, steel toe climbers for......climbers, E rated hard hats with ear pro on them, saw proof chaps, arbor wear clothing and belts that can be used as a tourniquet, I send them to first aid and cpr training, EHAP training (you taught one of the courses), I have well stocked first aid kits and they all have company supplied cell phones for calling EMS.......I require that they use the equipment on the job. Is this to say I never pick up a saw with all of the proper gear........NO, that would be lying. I do try to make a habit of using it though. I do require that they use it every time. So I think it is fair to say I take safety serious. Most employers do not spend the time or money that I do to minimize the exposure to danger on the job. We only use spikes on removals and for aerial rescue......spiking on a prune is grounds for immediate termination. If you need to access the canopy use a big shot and footlock......if you can't footlock then I have ascenders.

Why you stompin' my sack over a unlawful, self-centered Frenchy?


----------



## spacemule (Feb 17, 2006)

xander9727 said:


> Why you stompin' my sack over a unlawful, self-centered Frenchy?


Have you ever broken a law Xander? Do you think anyone is _not_ self-centered?


----------



## Stumper (Feb 17, 2006)

Rex, I can't be self centered-everyone knows I'm eccentric.


----------



## cord arrow (Feb 17, 2006)

*i can only imagine.........*

......how blueridge woulda' gone off on ol' ben, standin' out there in the rain with a kite string.


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 17, 2006)

spacemule said:


> Have you ever broken a law Xander? Do you think anyone is _not_ self-centered?



Of course I've broken the law........but then this thread isn't about me. I have made some very poor choices in my life, as have most people. I have not however, made a career out of it. As an adult I do not make a habit of much less pride myself on misusing other people's property. This includes, borrowing without permission, trepassing, destroying (intentionally) or putting our public servants and our legal system out on wages/time so I can fulfill my adrenaline addictions. To sastisfy my insatiable need for adventure I find legal outlets and try and dial in as much safety in as possible.

As soon as you see me on the side of a building you can place me in the same catagory. Plus......I'm American.......and over 5' 6"


----------



## darkstar (Feb 17, 2006)

*if you are a real climber*

If you are a real climber then ...........????????????
You guys who talk down ...........???????
Remind me of a bunch of jealous school girls .
Sorry you missed the BUS.
 
Dark


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 17, 2006)

DS,
Who exactly are you trying to say missed the bus?
We know very little of the people who post on here.

Making generalizations can only lead to embarassment.

I for one do not think this guy is a reckloose because I have choosen a hazard free life. I form my opinion because I have lived a full life and teetered on the edge many times. This was not because I needed the rush but because my job required it. I'm not afraid to die.........but I'm not in a hurry either! I wouldn't want to die due to pride or poor planning.

With good marketing he could get permission to climb the buildings. With a safety line he could talk about the time he could have fallen to his death.......instead of being another statistic.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 18, 2006)

xander9727 said:


> With a safety line he could talk about the time he could have fallen to his death.......instead of being another statistic.


He's not been a "statistic" yet, and he seems to make a right good living. Do you think Jackie Chan would be as popular if he did not perform all of his dangerous stunts? I'm not talking about the tame ones in the American movies, but the older movies. I guess what I'm getting at is I don't understand people's dislike for this guy. Sure, he didn't have permission to climb some buildings, but I would be willing to bet the owner's got a kick out of it just the same. The only reason permission would be refused would be for liability issues. No?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 18, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> ......how blueridge woulda' gone off on ol' ben, standin' out there in the rain with a kite string.




Ben was endangering only himself. That makes it only _his_ business.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 18, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> I can't see too much hazard in his falling on a bystander, I bet they keep folks out of his fall zone, once they see what he's up to.




Yep. They do that, *"once they see what he's up to"*.

By the time the authorities get there, he's halfway up the building, having attracted the attention of a crowd that is drawn right into the danger zone. Haven't you guys seen videos of how this cretin works? He takes someone along to video him, and he just runs up to a building and starts climbing. No notice to anyone, no permission, no safety precautions for anyone around him. He just goes.


Who's he endangering? Are you for real? Is this guy Superman? Can't possibly fall?

And all this fawning talk about his skill and his muscles and his coordination?


*What the :censored: does that have to do with anything?!?!?!?*


----------



## spacemule (Feb 18, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> *What the :censored: does that have to do with anything?!?!?!?*


His pictures are a hell of a lot more interesting than your soapbox tickets.


----------



## cord arrow (Feb 18, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Ben was endangering only himself. That makes it only _his_ business.



somebody would have been inconvenienced. you know, gather up the body, dig the hole, say the prayers, shed the tears, that kind of thing.

you get this, correct?


----------



## xander9727 (Feb 18, 2006)

Mule,
I don't dislike the guy.......I don't even know him. I just disagree with his behavior choices. There are a lot of people that I disagree with.......that has little to do with whether or not I like them.


----------



## BoesTreeService (Feb 18, 2006)

The way I see this is that its a victimless crime first of all, and secondly usually the crime he is committing is nothing more than tresspassing. If you look at where the photos are taken, he moves from city to city, so he when he is arrested, its in a different jurisdicition, so regardless of the numerous times he commits these heinous (sic.) crimes, its not going to be looked on as a mulitple offense. I'm sure he pays some fines - more than likely amounting to a fraction of the money he gets from his sponsors. If i remember an article about him that was in the papers years ago, he has crew with him to keep the area below his climb free of passersby, so the only life he is risking is his own. 

The fact is the guy is an amazing climber, my opinion is the guy is f - ing insane!! But so far he has proven those of us who think he is nuts wrong because he hasn't killed himself yet. He used to have his own website - and quite a cult following. I guess the one unfortunate thing is there will undoubtedly be those who will emulate him, perhaps without his amazing abilities. We had a young man here in fort wayne twice free climb a 12 story building downtown. The first time he got away, the second time he was arrested , and interestingly enough was discovered to be legally intoxicated!! 

The pictures are certainly interesting!


----------



## clearance (Feb 19, 2006)

First, this guy has huge balls, is crazy, is ultra confident take your pick. I can't understand him, doesn't matter, he is doing his own thing. I knew Tom would get unsafe treework practices in here somewhere (that was a pretty good Cheney crack though). I have freeclimbed trees when I took my steelcore off to go around branches, but my spurs were stuck in good and I can hold my own body wieght easily with one hand, done it when I gaffed out. Plus I clicked in again as soon as possible, buddy has nothing. I also one hand saws, so what, no comparison to this guy. He has no fear that I can see, none at all. It is a little fear that keeps us alive, a little fear and common sense are good for us. Anyone that says they have never been scared climbing is lying, if not they should be doing something on the ground.


----------



## PTS (Feb 19, 2006)

He not only loves climbing but I am guessing that he loves that fact that all over the world people talk about him just like us here and that we would debate for hours about him. 

I think people that are in the publics eye all the time... actors, musicians, athletes..... Use the theory that any publicity good or bad is considered good publicity. They are talked about for awhile and then they are worth more.

We sit here debating about him and we are just fueling the fire.

Darin, Great thread and some awesome pictures. The guys got talent but lacks brains. Throw a safety line on, get permission and then you have both.

Just throwing change in the jar.


----------



## BoesTreeService (Feb 21, 2006)

Clearance - here is an idea for when you encounter a branch and have to pass your steelcore over it. Keep a loop of webbing, and simply girth hitch it around the tree as a safety back up while you are unhooked to pass by the limb. I find it takes only a few seconds. I keep several lenghts of webbing on my belt, I find them very useful -for hand holds, footholds, hanging tools, and tying in while moving my lanyard, and for assistance in balancing when leaning to making off balance cuts.


----------

